# Penn Senator VS Levelwind



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

For those of you who own both - what should I go with for general wreck fishing and trolling?


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

i dont own both and probably am not intelligent enough with this stuff, but i own a couple of 330gti's and like them alot, now there not 500.00 reels, but for around here and anything withing 40 miles i think they do just fine, obviously the levelwind is an advantage (you dont have to guide the line) but i think they give up a little drag power to a senator, but im not sure of the specs.... if it was me i would choose the levelwind..

hope this helps..

chris


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Once you learn how to guide the line yourself it becomes second nature and you'll catch yourself doing it even on levelwind reels. There are obviously advantages and disadvantages to both but from my experience using and repairing both, I lean towards non-levelwinds. They have less parts, which means less to go wrong. Worm gears wear out, pawls break and the castability of large levelwinds is no-where close to a reel without. You also lose capacity on a levelwind reel when compared to a similar sized non-levelwind due to the frame space being used for the worm gear and pawl system. Smaller spool size automatically means a slower retrieve unless it has a rediculous gear ratio which then means less torque on most high speed reels.

If I were you I would go ahead and get a non-levelwind like the senator or other comparable reel and learn to guide the line. You'll get the hang of it very quickly.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Shimano Tekota


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *bamagun (6/18/2009)*i dont own both and probably am not intelligent enough with this stuff, but i own a couple of 330gti's and like them alot, now there not 500.00 reels, but for around here and anything withing 40 miles i think they do just fine, obviously the levelwind is an advantage (you dont have to guide the line) but i think they give up a little drag power to a senator, but im not sure of the specs.... if it was me i would choose the levelwind..
> 
> hope this helps..
> 
> chris


+1. I have a brandnew 330git with rod and fully spooled for sale on here. Look under fishing gear if interested.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Forget the levelwind and learn to guide the line with your thumb Like tunapopper said, it will become second nature and you will find youself doing it on reels that have a levelwind mechanism.



The main reason I do not like a level wind is that it's dangerous. When a large pelagic is running, the levelwind is traveling back and forth in front of the spool at an incredible speed and will cut a finger off if it's in the way. 



Also, it's just another thing that can and often does fail. The gearing that drives these things is just not strong. 



For bottom fishing youare probably fine with one, but for trolling, where you could hook a tuna, wahoo, big dolphin, sail or even marlin, leave the levelwind's at home


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

I have both. Everything posted so far is the way I see it too but I do like using the levelwinds and have never had one fail. I've been using the same Penn 320 for years on bottom fish with no issues.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (6/18/2009)*Once you learn how to guide the line yourself it becomes second nature and you'll catch yourself doing it even on levelwind reels. There are obviously advantages and disadvantages to both but from my experience using and repairing both, I lean towards non-levelwinds. They have less parts, which means less to go wrong. Worm gears wear out, pawls break and the castability of large levelwinds is no-where close to a reel without. You also lose capacity on a levelwind reel when compared to a similar sized non-levelwind due to the frame space being used for the worm gear and pawl system. Smaller spool size automatically means a slower retrieve unless it has a rediculous gear ratio which then means less torque on most high speed reels.
> 
> If I were you I would go ahead and get a non-levelwind like the senator or other comparable reel and learn to guide the line. You'll get the hang of it very quickly.


Same here.....I own both..... Won't buy another levelwind.



> *fishitall (6/18/2009)*I have both. Everything posted so far is the way I see it too but I do like using the levelwinds and have never had one fail. I've been using the same Penn 320 for years on bottom fish with no issues.


My neighbor and I go Bass fishing whenever we get a chance. I use a spinner and he a levelwind... I've seen him trash at least 2 if not 3. I have one here (Quantum) at my house I'm trying to repair.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

I also own both, but if you fish with people that don't have the experience with non level winds then you are far better off with a couple level winds. Never have had one break on me either. Give the penn GTO's a try. There are two models 220 and 230. They both hold enough line and even are rated for braid!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *fishitall (6/18/2009)*I have both. Everything posted so far is the way I see it too but I do like using the levelwinds and have never had one fail. I've been using the same Penn 320 for years on bottom fish with no issues.


+1


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (6/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fishitall (6/18/2009)*I have both. Everything posted so far is the way I see it too but I do like using the levelwinds and have never had one fail. I've been using the same Penn 320 for years on bottom fish with no issues.
> ...


+2, - Penn 330GTi's


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Forget the Senator and get a Daiwa Sea Line 400H. Tougher reel by far.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Tekota is the way to go as far as level winds are concerned.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *oatmeal1 (6/18/2009)*Tekota is the way to go as far as level winds are concerned.


I agree with that also. It is one tough customer.


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

don't try to do both with one reel you'll be half satisfied in both areas

get a tekota700 or 800 and a TLD25 and one good boat rod 

IMHO


----------



## Big Game (Dec 4, 2009)

Totally agree Tekota 800 all the way...


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well theres obviously a reason why the penn 144h 6/0 has caught more fish than ANY other reel ever made


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Just realized this was from the summer... lol

Oh well if anyone's still looking:

We fish both when bottom fishing.... Penn 3/0s, 4/0s, 6/0s, 330GTi, 320Gti - something like that... I like my 330 levelwind just as much as the 4/0. You'll appreciate a levelwind on board when you bring friends that can't remember to guide the line onthe other reels. That gets to be a pain when they have a fish on but can't reel because all the line is stuck ina mound in the center of the spool..and they do it over & overagain whenyou've told them 100 times.I do not recommend trolling with the Senators either as we had a 6/0 pop screws out during a fish fight when we weretrolling on a friends boat& didn't want to take a lot of extra rods/reels onhis boat. 

Anyway, they are all great reels for bottom fishing. When trolling, I'd go buy a Penn 545 or TLDs something like that isbetter for trolling.


----------



## Tidewater1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Put one more on The Tekota bandwagon: Wouldnt trade my 800's for anything. But still use my Senator and like it just as well. It is tough to put a Senator in a novices hand and expect anything other than problems when a big fish is on.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a penn 309 and they seem to be strong reels anyone else had luck with these reels i know that have been around for ages


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I used to keep about 10 rods with Penn 345 GTI reels on them for my fishing friends and customers with out much fishing experience. They are fair sized level winders, could bottom fish with them and troll as well. The problem was that for big bottom fish you had to hammer that star drag down and it could only handle a few big fish trolling before the gears would strip out. 



I got tired of having to take them to Half Hitch on a regular basis and I did put a few band aids on fingers that got caught in the level winder. I finally switched over to the TLD 30A for them. I just don't fill the spool up, that leaves some room for them to not get the thumb action right and not bind up the reel with a fish still on. This turned out to be a much better reel, the lever drag is great for bottom fishing and it holds up well for trolling. Even better is the two speed feature that in low definitely gives the angler an advantage in getting the fish up in low gear.



Kim


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

The pawl gear in my girlfriend's345GTI crapped out after 1-2 seasons of very minimal use (& yes I rinse my reels)& I've had the sameissues w/the 330GTIs too. NowI just yell at everyone until they get it right. I hate levelwind reels for Bottomfishing/Trolling, but I know guys that love those Tekotas. I think the best reel for the money is the Daiwa Saltist 50 & I agree the Sealines are much better than the Senators...


----------

